# Solidifying popcorn



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Any good tips for making popcorn into a solid mass? We will have popcorn in those paper popcorn boxes like you get at a circus. We want to make the popcorn like a firm mass instead of having it loose and possibly spilling out. Suggestions? Something we can spray it with or pour over it? Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is the plan to have it still edible or is it a prop? If you follow a recipe for popcorn balls (corn syrup is basically what holds those together), you could eat the popcorn after Halloween is over


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just a prop. Once it firms up, we'll drizzle "blood" on it and put some cockroaches on for effect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Elmers glue or hot glue should do the trick, then.

Cockroaches - ewwww, gross


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks! Never thought of elmers glue. DUH! The roaches will be a nice garnish!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I would put a drain hole in the lowest part of the container, then drench the pop corn with polyeurathane. The excess drains off and can be captured in another container, and the excess can be used elsewhere. At least for anything other than furniture


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Let me know how this works JDubbya. I need a solid mass of popcorn too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I farted around with a few things, none of which gave really good clean results. I filled the boxes and squirted lightly diluted Elmers over it. It ran down into the box and some of it stuck together, but a lot of it missed. I figure the boxes will hold the popcorn nicely if not filled right to the top.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I was thinking maybe some of that 3M spray adhesive. Lay the pop corn out, give it a light spay and scope it into the boxes.
But what you have looks good. (extra bugs in mine please)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> I was thinking maybe some of that 3M spray adhesive. Lay the pop corn out, give it a light spay and scope it into the boxes.
> But what you have looks good. (extra bugs in mine please)


I actually tried the spray adhesive and it didn't work that well. One thing to keep in mind that anything moist that comes in contact with the popcorn shrinks it. I had the boxes filled to the brim and after the glue/blood they sank almost two inches!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Could put a false bottom in the box so you don't have to fill up the entire container with popcorn. Would probably make it easier to glue together a smaller mass than a large one. Just a thought (not that popcorn is that expensive though )


----------

